# Puppy snoring? 9 week old male snoring



## cfrea (May 31, 2013)

Hi

I just picked up my 9 week old male V. He is doing really well minus crate training 

He snores lightly during sleep. Does anyone else's V do this? I'm a very light sleeper and can't sleep with any noise. Although it doesn't bother me now, I fear it may get a lot louder as he gets older. Is this something to be concerned about medically as well?

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Mine snores like wart hog, usually just because he's hanging his head off the sofa or sleeping with his face buried somewhere. If you pop 'snoring' into the search bar I think you'll find it's pretty common. If you're worried, take him to the vet, but I've seen a lot of people saying theirs snores too so I'm fairly sure it's a common trait.

On a serious note... puppy pictures?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy Willie is seven years old and he does snore, but not always. He snores if he's very tired or sleeping in an awkward position. And then of course, there's the yipping while chasing rabbits in dreamland. I don't think snoring really indicates any type of medical condition. It's pretty common.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H snored like a chainsaw when he was a pup- as he's got older it's got a lot better but he still does it a bit. 

He's got massive floppy jowls and he puffs them out during his sleep which we think is funny!


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Hunter snores too, it's normal, you could consider moving the crate to another room little by little as he gets older! 
Snoring is pretty normal!


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

My 14 1/2 week puppy snores all of the time! She is almost always situated in an ackward way or under the covers! It can be loud & then I just nudge her to make her move (which usually helps but she gives me a nice sigh, too)! She is entertaining in her sleep, too! 

I'm used to snoring because hubby often does--I think that they compete to who can be consistent & who is louder! ;-)

Hopefully you'll get used to it, or it can really cause you to lose sleep. :-( Good luck!


----------



## UBuildIt Indy (Jan 9, 2014)

Not only does my 10 week old Jenny snore, she also suckles/nurses while she sleeps. It's pretty funny. I sleep fairly soundly, until she whines to pee at 4AM!

Good luck!


----------

